# Anyone experience this?



## berry19 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi,
I just finished my second DE cycle.  This one resulted in a very high beta - most likely all three took.  Unfortunately, my progesterone levels were extremely low and I lost the pregnancy.  I am devastated.  I wanted to go back to do a frozen egg transfer as soon as possible, but my clinic did not freeze my leftover embryos.  This happened with my first cycle, as well.  The doctor said that it would be better results from doing another fresh cycle.  The problem is the expense.  I am going on my third, and I am running out of money.  What makes me upset is that I asked both times to please freeze the left over embryos, but the doctor did not.  I am also upset that I did not have my progesterone and estrogen levels checked earlier.  Is this common?  In addition to the cost of the cycle, I also have to pay for international travel.  It really adds up.


----------



## never2late (Dec 20, 2012)

I was told on one of my cycles that there was "nothing to freeze". Some clinics only freeze if the embryos are really good quality (even though we've all heard success stories with lower grades). I have also had a case of a FE not thawing so there is also that risk which may be linked to quality.

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## berry19 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for your response! I know that each time there were 2 to 3 "perfect A" blasts.  I assumed it was normal, but from what I have been reading, it doesn't seem as if it is.  Thanks, again.


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

If there were embryos to freeze and you asked them to, they should have!  I would have been really cross if they had suitable quality eggs and had chosen not to freeze them.  Having said that, in most cases there are no eggs to freeze (I can't remember the exact percentage, but it was around 30 percent of cycles that have frozen embryos I think).  I think you should ask your clinic all of these questions as they seem very reasonable.


----------



## berry19 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks, Star.  I have asked, and the response was just that they thought doing a fresh cycle would be better.  I am very upset, but mostly confused.  I feel as if those were my embryos and it should have been 100% up to me as to what to do with them.  Just feeling helpless and sad.


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

I am not surprised you feel helpless and sad.  That seems totally unacceptable to me.  Surely worth a complaint to the clinic or a regulator if you can face it.  I feel mad on your behalf!  Big hug xxx


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Our clinic never froze embryos as they said that the success rates were low, so better off doing a fresh cycle.  I think each clinic is different.

Xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I think that is absolutely unethical and disgraceful if they were excellent blasts.
I have one frozen embryo left that was conceived at the same time as my boy and I am going for it in the next few weeks. I have been told there is a 95% chance of thaw and a 70% chance of a pregnancy with one frozen blast and I am 41 with own eggs from when I was 39.
It could be that they do not do vitrification at your clinic which has much better success rates. I cannot help but put my cynical hat on though and think they get £7000 for a fresh DE cycle and £1000 for a FET - which would you do if you were money making?
I would be making a stiff complaint to the clinic and demanding answers as to why my embryos that I had paid to create were destroyed without my consent.
I believe the clinic when they say some embryos are not good enough quality to freeze, but my clinic always freeze good embryos.


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Absolutely support Mistletoe(Holly) on this.  Frozen cycles are sometimes more successful than fresh ones.  My daughter in law only conceived on frozen cycles (our grand-daughter is the result) never fresh ones.  It is completely unethical not to freeze high quality embryos.
Olivia


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

We had a shared risk program's so the cycles are all at the clinics own cost. However, we were made aware of this before signing the contract. I think it depends on clinics, which country you go to, and the type of technology they have.

Xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I thought shared risk programs are 6 fresh cycles and however many frozen in between? I would want ALL good embryos kept regardless, because if you get to the end of the 6 fresh cycles with no success and get money back, even if you have not done frozen cycles in between, you have a lower cost option to continue your journey with all your frosties. Also if your shared risk comes to an end with a pregnancy over 24 weeks (hopefully a live birth) and you do not get your money back at all, you have options for possibly full genetic siblings at low cost.

I have a friend who's shared risk program came to an end after cycle 1 with a live birth. As it cost about £26k it might be difficult to afford more treatment, but I believe she has frozen embryos left for a possible sibling.

It is surely unethical to put a donor through another round of possible OHSS and surgery for no good reason, and unethical to throw away potential babies unnecessarily.


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Not doing tx in usa anymore, as you can see from my signature and from my previous posts.  Everyone had their own opinion. the clinic transfers all good embryos.

Xx


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

But anyway, getting back to the original post, I would, if you are not happy that they haven't frozen any embryos, put in a complaint. Especially if this hadn't been discussed at your origional consultation. 

Xxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Daisy - your story is heartbreaking to say the least


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

I find it strange that people choose to judge people's choices and decisions on this forum, when they have no idea about why those decisions were made.  Infertility is a heart wrenching journey.

Berry- I wish you lots of luck in your next cycle. I hope you can get some answers from the clinic about why they didn't freeze the embryos. Also, when I was cycling, which is a very long time ago now, I paid to have my hormone levels checked before ET. I had to pay privately, but it was good to know the levels.

Xxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't believe I said anything that judged anyone's decisions - just putting the points why saving good embryos would be the usual practice in most clinics - it seems that the OP were at the mercy of the clinic's decisions and she is clearly upset about it. I hope that putting forward the reasons would give the OP things to put in her letter of complaint and maybe they would change their procedures to help others. If you wanted to save your embryos, they were good enough to freeze and the clinic did not permit it then that is something to complain about.

I hope you have not taken anything I have said the wrong way or personally? Whatever it was that provoked that response it was not meant that way and I wish you well. I certainly was not judging you personally, just clinic procedures


----------



## berry19 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks, everyone.  It really makes me feel better knowing that I am not crazy in my thinking.  We have an phone appointment scheduled with the clinic next week, and in the meantime we have started to look elsewhere.  

Before DE, we tried OE IVF and the clinic would freeze anything that made it to 5 days, so I was even more surprised that any clinic would not freeze great quality embryos.

Anyway, thanks again for your support.  It has made me feel more confident in my feelings and thinking over this!


----------



## dharmagrrl (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Berry, 

Just saw your post and wanted to say that you have been treated very poorly and you're not wrong to feel what you are feeling. 

I'm not aware of your full circumstances and you may have already done this but in case it hasn't been mentioned - have progesterone injections been suggested? I took progesterone injections from a week before transfer and 10 weeks into pregnancy and I believe it has helped me. I know your difficulties with the clinic aren't just about this but in terms of an embryo 'taking' it may be a consideration.

It's so important to be with a clinic/Dr you trust and I hope you'll find the right one for you and soon. (I found my clinic through researching this excellent forum).

Good luck & best wishes.


----------

